# TMA-66 : XM-L Aspheric lens Flashlight 100,000+ lux



## Luminater (Apr 7, 2011)

*TMA-66 *

T = *T*hrow
M = X*M*-L
A = *A*spheric Lens
66 = Aspheric Lens Diameter



*Spec*

LED = XM-L T6
Driver = 3000 mA 
Baterry = 2*18650 or 2*26650 
Lens = 66 mm Aspheric lens
Switch = Forward Click handle 5A+
Throw = 100,000 lux, 630+ Meters @ 0.25 lux
Runtime = 1+ Hours


All Thrower Flashlight







TMA-66 All parts






XM-L and GITD






Tail parts , Battery tube for 18650 or 26650






GITD






Forward click handle 5A+ momentary on









TMA-66






TMR-73







Fenix TK35












TMA-66






TMR-73







Fenix TK35











TMA-66







TMR-73






Fenix TK35











TRA-66







TMA-66






TMR-73






Fenix TK35






All







My measurement : Raw from lux meter after turn on 1 minute.
*TMA-66 

@ 4 meters

6420 = 102700 lux
6380 = 102080 lux* 




*TRA-66* 

@ 3.5 meters
12520 lux = 153370 lux

@ 4 meters
1. 9700 lux = 155200 lux
2. 9530 lux = 152480 lux 



*TMR-73*

@ 4 meters
5160 = 82560 lux
5150 = 82400 lux




*MagLite SST-50*

@ 2 meters
1. 1082 lux = 43280 lux
2. 1071 lux = 42840 lux

@ 4 meters
1. 2740 lux = 43840 lux
2. 2680 lux = 42880 lux



*
TK35*

@ 3.5 meters
2035 lux = 24928 lux

@ 4 meters
1. 1567 lux = 25072 lux
2. 1572 lux = 25152 lux





*ITP SA2 XP-E R2*

@ 4 meters
1. 239 lux = 3824 lux
2. 232 lux = 3712 lux



*EagleTac M2XC4 3*R2*

@ 4 meters
1. 1452 lux = 23232 lux
2. 1423 lux = 22768 lux



Review TRA-66 : Aspheric lens Flashlight 150,000+ lux 
Review TMR-73 : SMO reflector Flashlight 82,000+ lux


----------



## bigchelis (Apr 7, 2011)

Finally a pretty beam with Aspheric, well its still squared.

Just an FYI: If you dedome the XM-L and drive it at 3~4A with a Deep Smooth Reflector like a Maglite one, you should hit nearly 100K lux at 1m without the need for an Aspheric lens.

Very cool stuff and nice pictures.

bigC


----------



## Z'mnypit (Apr 7, 2011)

Where did you get the glow in the dark washer?


----------



## AlexGT (Apr 10, 2011)

Did you mean the SST Led and not the XM-L?, I thought you could not de-dome the XM-L



bigchelis said:


> Just an FYI: If you dedome the XM-L and drive it at 3~4A with a Deep Smooth Reflector like a Maglite one, you should hit nearly 100K lux at 1m without the need for an Aspheric lens.
> bigC


----------



## Luminater (Apr 10, 2011)

bigchelis said:


> Finally a pretty beam with Aspheric, well its still squared.
> 
> Just an FYI: If you dedome the XM-L and drive it at 3~4A with a Deep Smooth Reflector like a Maglite one, you should hit nearly 100K lux at 1m without the need for an Aspheric lens.
> 
> ...


 
I have dedome SST-50 , for the same power(watt) XM-L have more OTF than SST-50,
And I make TMR-73 for more throw and usefull spill.

For now I 'm making REAL Flood to Throw flashlight, may be a few days ^_^.


----------



## Luminater (Apr 10, 2011)

Z'mnypit said:


> Where did you get the glow in the dark washer?



I bought GITD paper from drawing shop.


----------



## ahorton (Apr 10, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## bigchelis (Apr 11, 2011)

AlexGT said:


> Did you mean the SST Led and not the XM-L?, I thought you could not de-dome the XM-L


 

An SST-50 or SST-90 Dedomed will almost tripple the lux on those. You can dedome an XM-L 6T and hit amazing lux numbers with a nice beam to boot.

Not my expiriment, but here is the thread:
http://flashlightnews.net/forum/index.php?topic=2395.0

"The result was 94,950 Lux, not just for an instant, but constant brightness for more than 10 minutes"

Now, copper heatsink and 4A (if it survives) should net alot more lux then 100K 1m.

bigC


----------



## saabluster (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice work Luminater. Your measurements all seem right in line with what I would expect for the setup. :thumbsup:



bigchelis said:


> Not my expiriment, but here is the thread:
> http://flashlightnews.net/forum/index.php?topic=2395.0
> 
> "The result was 94,950 Lux, not just for an instant, but constant brightness for more than 10 minutes"
> ...



I read the thread you linked to and it is quite clear he doesn't understand the construction of LEDs although he seems to think he does. I would also take his numbers with a grain of salt.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 11, 2011)

I respect Lambda & his builds, but I had to agree with Saabluster that the 95K de-domed sst lux seem high and "Triple the lux after dedome" is not possible unless the led was not focused well prior to de-dome, which artifically biased before/after ratio. 

I've made quite a few de-dome SSTs, as a matter of fact, a triple de-dome SST-50/mag 2D Yard sweeper Turbo is heading to BST in a few days. . Have done quite a few SST-50 & SST-90 paired up with Rebel SMO, with the dome on, SST-50/5-6Amp does 40-45K lux; SST-90/9-10A Amp with dome on does 45-50K lux. These are the top N bins. When de-domed, although the total lux was reduced, I've observed up to 30% lux gain due to more light going sideways hitting the reflector, ie. 10K or 15K lux more than before is possible. Never saw double or triple the lux vs. before de-dome.

In case you are wondering may be our lux meters are different & may be I did a bad job? 
I've bought & sold a Lambda's Vera 2000/copper/10Amp for the sole purpose of allign our measurements & it fell into the lux zone I described above, right around 50K lux. 

Also, de-dome benefits only reflector based lights, it'll reduce lux in Aspheric set-up dramatically due to both lost lumens as well as reduced % of lights sent forward.


----------



## dongkoo (Apr 12, 2011)

Amazing! ,155200 lux.


----------



## cmacclel (May 8, 2011)

saabluster said:


> Nice work Luminater. Your measurements all seem right in line with what I would expect for the setup. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> I read the thread you linked to and it is quite clear he doesn't understand the construction of LEDs although he seems to think he does. I would also take his numbers with a grain of salt.


 



I think you also need to take in account all you guys posting LUX numbers are doing so with different meters. I have 2 meters and the numbers are completely different from each other. I highly doubt someone would be making up numbers.

Mac


----------



## Walterk (May 8, 2011)

Great comparison, absolutely great pictures, love this kind of posts. 
Just realize there is a flaw in the numbers for proper comparison.

I read you measured Lux at 3 to 4 metres?

I think thats very short to get trustworthy readings.
You need enough distance to make certain the luxmeter 'can see' the whole diameter of the reflector or lens.
They have all narrow beams, so that implies the luxmeter needs considerable distance from the lightsource.
Its explained in the thread Optic theory post 46 page 2.

Please try measuring lux for a couple of lights at 3, 10 and 15 meters, and calculate back to lux for 1m. 
Then you can see for yourself if it makes a difference. 

Nice park BTW


----------



## saabluster (May 9, 2011)

cmacclel said:


> I think you also need to take in account all you guys posting LUX numbers are doing so with different meters. I have 2 meters and the numbers are completely different from each other. I highly doubt someone would be making up numbers.
> 
> Mac


I did not mention him making numbers up at all I just don't believe them. And I *do* take into consideration variance in meters but his measurements fall outside of what I would call a "reasonable" amount of variance. The differences in meter readings can be adjusted for by several means as well so that really cannot be used as a cop-out. However it is clear we need a standard reference to calibrate against for the community. These actions are being taken by myself and others. I am going to be sending a light to BigC to see how closely our measurements agree, for instance, but much more will follow in the future.


----------



## cmacclel (May 10, 2011)

I really don't make any sense of your post. You have no idea if anyone's meter is accurate including your own. Unless your equiment is calibrated then you can only accurately use the lux reading for comparison numbers. Also I don't think it's cool to insinuate someone is making things up on an open forum without proof  Even though he has been inactive here on CPF for the last 4 years he was a respected member for many years here.

Mac


----------



## saabluster (May 10, 2011)

cmacclel said:


> I really don't make any sense of your post. You have no idea if anyone's meter is accurate including your own. Unless your equiment is calibrated then you can only accurately use the lux reading for comparison numbers. Also I don't think it's cool to insinuate someone is making things up on an open forum without proof  Even though he has been inactive here on CPF for the last 4 years he was a respected member for many years here.
> 
> Mac



I also don't think it is cool to insinuate someone is insinuating when they are not. Don't put words in my mouth.:tsk:

People should always feel free to question what we as modders post as figures for our lights. There is no get-out-of-jail-free card here just because we are respected or have been here a long time. Frankly I wonder why more people haven't questioned my record setting lux figures.(just broke 1.6mil cp the other day BTW) Maybe they have but just haven't said so in public.:shrug: Either way I would never get offended if someone felt my measurements were not accurate if they were not confirmed by other sources. We should all at least make an attempt to be as accurate as possible and be ready to explain how we came to that conclusion without getting upset. 

The meter issue is an issue or I wouldn't be taking measures to see we all get closer in our measurements. One thing I did was to find a light that had been tested by multiple people here on CPF and adjust my measurements to fit the CPF norm. I also added a little bit of conservative budge room by erring on the side of lower numbers than higher. It is not calibrated no, but it is useful if one wants to compare numbers across the board and at least be in the same ballpark.

Let's go ahead and let this thread get back to the point it was started for as I feel we are imposing a bit too much on his thread if we continue. Feel free to start this up in one of my threads questioning my methods if you'd like or better yet start a thread where we can discus the wider issues at hand here.


----------



## cmacclel (May 10, 2011)

saabluster said:


> I also don't think it is cool to insinuate someone is insinuating when they are not. Don't put words in my mouth.:tsk:


 
I never put words in your mouth. You said "I would also take his numbers with a grain of salt" in my part of town thats the same as stating someone is lying.

As for why people typically don't question other people's numbers here on CPF is because we like to trust people and I would think respect each other.

*As for meters I just compared My 2 meters and one read almost double when compared to each other. THIS IS THE ONLY REASON I POSTED HERE.*



Mac


----------



## saabluster (May 10, 2011)

cmacclel said:


> I never put words in your mouth. You said "I would also take his numbers with a grain of salt" in my part of town thats the same as stating someone is lying.
> 
> As for why people typically don't question other people's numbers here on CPF is because we like to trust people and I would think respect each other.
> 
> ...



My words "I would also take his* numbers* with a grain of salt" did not indicate my take on his intent one way or the other only that I don't believe *the numbers*. If you want my take I'll tell you. I *don't* believe he was trying to deceive anyone. The fact remains that *the numbers* don't seem to gel right. If you read everything correctly you would have understood that I believe the error is not in his intent to deceive or not but in his understanding. This was shown to me in that he doesn't understand the construction of LEDs and looking at some of his posts over there. If he was here on CPF where there is a great deal more knowledge I think many people would have corrected him on more than one thing as I see many technical errors but there isn't the same amount of knowledge base over there. As a community we all correct one another when we see issues. I have been corrected many times on many occasions(and no doubt will continue to be) and there is no sense balking at the correction unless one wants to continue in a state of ignorance. Obviously any lack of understanding of technical details has not kept him from creating great lights as he does make some very cool stuff and I respect him for that.


----------



## Luminater (May 10, 2011)

:duh2::duh2::duh2: 

:shakehead:shakehead:shakehead



Relax Man!


----------



## StefanFS (May 11, 2011)

Might be I missed it... But where did you get the lights you used for the mods? How did you fit the 66mm lens in the host? Looks like a good setup and I would like to know more. Interesting!


----------



## Luminater (May 12, 2011)

StefanFS said:


> Might be I missed it... But where did you get the lights you used for the mods? How did you fit the 66mm lens in the host? Looks like a good setup and I would like to know more. Interesting!



My bezel host are avaiable only in my country(yes It comes from China) But Out of stock now.

Now I'm making FT66 REAL FLOOD TO THROW Flashlight. Coming soon!!!


----------



## bibihang (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow, great throw right there!

Recently im quite interested in aspheric lens. May i know how did you get the desired size of the aspheric lens? I wish to get one for my light mod


----------



## Techjunkie (Nov 2, 2011)

I think I recognize the 3C hosts used for the TRA-66 and the TMA-66, but not the heads/bezels you've attached to them to hold the 66mm aspheric. Can you tell me what lights they're from? Did the threads match, or is there some grinding and epoxy magic going on there? Thanks!


----------



## Luminater (Nov 4, 2011)

Techjunkie said:


> I think I recognize the 3C hosts used for the TRA-66 and the TMA-66, but not the heads/bezels you've attached to them to hold the 66mm aspheric. Can you tell me what lights they're from? Did the threads match, or is there some grinding and epoxy magic going on there? Thanks!



2 parts of flashlight, Head bezel host and 3C body host, lathe them together.
But These mods flashlights sold out, so I can't take pics anymore


----------

